# ultimate chocolate cake ...please



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

hi people

got the duty of making a chocolate cake for xmas day.....

....its not a chore as ill eat most myself on my one all out cheat day of the year 

just would like some ideas of recipes/links to 'ultimate' chocolate cakes/sponges e.t.c all out sweet chocolate cake filled with choc, topped with choc e.t.c you get the pic 

thanks in advance  :beer:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

this looks nice mate! http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3092/ultimate-chocolate-cake


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i do have one but unfortunalty i have spent 2 years perfecting it as i used to make it for wedding cakes however I WILL GIVE IT TO NO ONE hehehehe 

let me have a look if i can find one online i think will be good


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

how about if we marry ya for giving it  lol


----------

